# Agility Training



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Tosca absolutely loves chasing balls and jumping - so I've started to think we should start some agility or flyball training with him. Has anyone else tried it? And are cockapoos usually good at it?! I'm sure the springy cocker in him would love it, not so sure about the 'poo'....

He's 9 months old now, and our local agility group says you can join from a year old - so I also want to try him out on some simple agility before then to see how he goes - has anyone got any top tips?

Thanks cockapoo fans!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

go for it you will love it. 

this was Gypsy almost 3 years ago i think, i should realy get back into it. 

http://youtu.be/wptDmbdPpEI


----------



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

That is amazing! I feel very inspired (and just a bit in love with Gypsy)... Thanks for the response


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Mandy and Colin waiting patiently for your posts lol x x x
I think you should go for it Kendal you could have a team lol 
I also think Tosca would love it x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Come on Mandy and Colin waiting patiently for your posts lol x x x


I've just finished an 8 week introductory agility course with Flo and she is fab, so quick to learn and so quick... trouble is I can't keep up. I pulled a thigh muscle last week trying to get to the end of the dog walk before she did so I could get her into a down on the contact point and spent the rest of the sessions limping. I'm thinking of switching to flyball so I'm not required to run but the nearest registered team is a 40 minute drive away. I'll probably keep going to agility for the moment and will let you know how it goes. Colin has much more experience...

The thread I've been posting to is here http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1231&highlight=agility


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would give them both a try. If I was fitter I would do both but as I am slower than my dog it's flyball. O to be young again. Both are great fun.

With flyball it's 10 months before they can use the spring loaded box. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=-z6g82b6LUk


----------



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone - you have reassured me that cockapoos love agility! I'll phone the trainer and see if there's anything we can be doing to get ready for classes in a couple of months... 

Plus, it sounds like this will be much better than joining a gym for me to get fit - hurrah!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

See if there is any dog shows or dog rescue events in your area they normally have agility and flyball have a go arenas. They are good fun and Tosca would love the attention from all the people asking is that a Cockerpoo.:love-eyes:


----------

